
Google's networking stack – Snap: a microkernel approach to host networking - vojnovski
https://blog.acolyer.org/2019/11/11/snap-networking/
======
baybal2
Impressive, Alibaba used something like that with RDMA to hook up remote
storage/tls termination/transcoding.

The entirety of control plane is done in http apis that basically ssh into
switches and opens L2 route from the client to RDMA box.

Then the userspace lib calls the control server to get address and settings
for that RDMA box.

Every other interaction is than handled by userspace libraries that don't
expose RDMA.

